# Snow Plow Insurance / Landscape Insurance



## Bill Grey (Oct 9, 2014)

I have access to a carrier that just reopened it's market for Snow removal operations. Like the rest of the carriers out there, there are of course restrictions.

*NO*
Gas Stations
Public Roads
Box Stores
Supermarkets
Hospitals

You must have a commercial auto policy on the trucks used for plowing operations and the liability limit on the Auto and the GL must match.

If your operations don't include any of the above and you'd like me to explain more, please give me a call and about 10 minutes of your time. Please do not ask me who the carrier is over the phone. It's an A rated carrier I can assure you.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

If I didn't plow any of the above I'd be out 1/2 my customer base


----------



## Bill Grey (Oct 9, 2014)

Jim,

This is just another option for a lot of guys. Not everyone does all that type of work. A lot of guys do a few small lots, a church, a medical complex, etc.
Every carrier is different. This is just what this particular one is offering.
Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I asked on lawnsite as well but, why all the no's ?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

dieselss;1894499 said:


> I asked on lawnsite as well but, why all the no's ?


Old people in the way.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Why don't they just say " NO commercial businesses" instead


----------



## dwuscold (Dec 8, 2014)

Does anyone know of any commercial snow insurance carriers for new jersey? That will cover boxstores , condo associations?


----------



## Bill Grey (Oct 9, 2014)

Look up Mills Insurance. He's online and in NJ. I know for a fact he has snow programs. He's supposedly the contact guy for the program that ASCA put out. 
Good luck............


----------

